# حصرى بالصور خطوات تنفيذ محطة مترو الانفاق | 02 - الأعمال الانشائية Civil Work



## m_sweedy (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اكمل مع حضراتكم الجزء الثانى من شرح تنفيذ محطة مترو الانفاق واعتذر عن التأخير فى طرح هذا الجزء فقد انهينا الجزء الاول من فترة وهو على هذه اللينك لمن اراد متابعته

*حصرى بالصور خطوات تنفيذ محطة مترو الانفاق | 01 - أعمال الاساسات Diaphragm Wall*



فى هذا الجزء نحاول شرح الاعمال المدنية الانشائية Civil Work ونبدا بالبلاطات

تتكون المحطة عادة من 4 بلاطات هى كالاتى من اعلى لاسفل 



Roof Slab وهى اول بلاطة تحت منسوب الطريق وتمثل سقف المحطة
Ticket Slab وهى البلاطة الثانبة وتسمى بلاطة التذاكر وفيها يوجد شباك التذاكر
Intermediate Slab البلاطة الوسطى 
Raft Slab وهى البلاطة النهائية وتمثل فاعدة المحطة ويصب فوقها حوائط وسقف الرصيف Platform

طريقة التنفيذ كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك ووضحها لنا المهندس رزق حجاوى فى موضوع ال DW هى من اعلى لأسفل على العكس من المبانى التقليدية التى يتم فيها البدء بتنفيذ الاساسات اولا صعودا بباقى اجزاء المبنى لذلك او خطوة فى التنفيذ هى الحفر لمنسوب باطنية سقف Roof حتى ظهور الجلب Couplers فى ال DW كما يظهر فى الصور الاتية













بعد الوصول للمنسوب المطلوب تتم اعمال التسوية والدك ثم نبدأ برص الواح الموسكى كل 50 سم ودمك التربة فيما بينها ثم ثم التغطية بالواح الكونتر Playwood مع الحفاظ على المنسوب المطلوب حسب لوح ال Formwork مع ترك فتحات فى السقف تستخدم للحفر فيما بعد وانزال المعدات واستخراج ناتج الحفر

















ويظهر فى الصور السابقة ال Barrett وتحدثنا عنه فى الموضوع السابق لكن هنا وفبل البدء فى اعمال الحدادة للسقف نقوم بتثبيت بعض المسامير Studs فى ال Barrett من جميع الجهات حيث تاتى اللوح التصميمية لتخبرنا ان كل جانب به مجموعة من ال Studs فى عدد من الاعمدة والصفوف ولا تزيد المسافة بين كل مسمار عن 10 - 15 سم ويتم التثبيت بجهاز للاسف لا اذكر اسمه نقوم بوضع المسمار فيه ويكون بداخله قطعة من الفخار نفس قطر المسمار وعند الوصول لدرجة حرارة معينة يحدث الالتحام بين المسمار والكمرة ال I-section


----------



## m_sweedy (20 يناير 2013)

ونبدا اعمال الحدادة بعد الزنبرة او chipping واظهار ال coupler وعمل check لمنسوبها عن طريق الاجهزة المساحية للتأكد من عدم اختلاف منسوبها عن المنسوب المطلوب


----------



## Hind Aldoory (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات الرائعة..


----------



## AMMS (20 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
في البداية لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم اليك بالشكر الجزيل على استكمال موضوع تنفيذ محطات مترو الانفاق .



> ويظهر فى الصور السابقة ال Barrett وتحدثنا عنه فى الموضوع السابق لكن هنا وفبل البدء فى اعمال الحدادة للسقف نقوم بتثبيت بعض المسامير Studs فى ال Barrett من جميع الجهات حيث تاتى اللوح التصميمية لتخبرنا ان كل جانب به مجموعة من ال Studs فى عدد من الاعمدة والصفوف ولا تزيد المسافة بين كل مسمار عن 10 - 15 سم ويتم التثبيت بجهاز للاسف لا اذكر اسمه نقوم بوضع المسمار فيه ويكون بداخله قطعة من الفخار نفس قطر المسمار وعند الوصول لدرجة حرارة معينة يحدث الالتحام بين المسمار والكمرة ال I-section


لتأمين العمل المشترك بين الاعمدة المعدنية والبلاطة الخرسانية يتم تركيب مسامير الربط Shear Connector Studs وهي تؤمن مقاومة اجهاد القص الناتجة عن وزن البلاطة ونقل هذه الاحمال للعمود.
اما طريقة التثبيت لها فتتم من خلال عددة طرق :-

اللحام اليدوي (وهي الطريقة بطيئة نسبيا والدقه فيها تتعتمد على اللحيم ). 
طريقة اللحام الالى gun welding وتسمى ايضا ARC Welding وهي انواع متعدد ومنها من يستخدم قطعة السيراميك(وليس الفخار) لحفظ الحرارة اثناء اللحام ، وهي سرعة وذو دقة عالية في التنفيذ 
وللمزيد حول هذه الطريقة
Stud Welding Products ARC Welding.mpg - YouTube
ه‰ھهٹ›é‡کé™¶ç“·è*·ç½©و¸¬è©¦---Stud welding test with ceramic ferrule - YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PO_3pKXYMk
http://www.bolzenschweisstechnik.de...hash=7301c9d65a97799eaaa958718c2c62db27950124
وهناك اسئلة في الموضوع الاول بحاجة لتعليقك (المشاركة رقم 65 ).


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر للجميع على المتابعة



رزق حجاوي قال:


> طريقة اللحام الالى gun welding وتسمى ايضا ARC Welding وهي انواع متعدد ومنها من يستخدم قطعة السيراميك(وليس الفخار) لحفظ الحرارة اثناء اللحام ، وهي سرعة وذو دقة عالية في التنفيذ
> وهناك اسئلة في الموضوع الاول بحاجة لتعليقك (المشاركة رقم 65 ).



الف شكر م/رزق على المعلومات بالفعل كان اسمها ال ARC Welding وكان يستخدم فيها السيراميك

وساقوم بالاجابة على الاسئلة فى الموضوع الاول الان


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يناير 2013)

بعد انتهاء اعمال الحدادة والنجارة نقوم بصب السقف

يتم استخدام اسمنت مقاوم للكبريتات (SRC - Sulfate Resistance Cement) فى البلاطات القريبة من التربة والمعرضة للماء والرطوبة مثل Roof & Raft 

يتم عمل expansion joint or construction joint بين كل صبه والتى تجاورها على حسب اللوح

على حسب المواصفة الخاصة بالمشروع يتم احتساب البلاطة ذات السمك الاكبر من 1.35 متر على انها Mass Concrete ويتم متابعة درجة الحرارة لها لمدة اسبوع بعد الصب حيث نقوم بتثبيت اسلاك فى منتصف البلاطة وقريبا من ال Bottom & Top وجعل اطراف هذه الاسلاك ظاهرة بعد الصب لتوصيلها بجهاز قياس الحرارة وذلك لمتابعة ال Heat of Hydration للاسمنت منعا لحدوث تشققات فى البلاطة نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ولتجنب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بعد الصب نستخدم خرسانة طازجة لا تزيد حرارتها عن 22 درجة والبلاطات العادية درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 30 درجة

واذكر انه فى مشروع سابق (قناطر نجع حمادى الجديدة) كنا نستخدم Fly Ash لخفض درجة حرارة تفاعل الاسمنت


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
استكمالا للموضوع القيم للمهندس محمد بخصوص طريقة تنفيذ محطات المترو تحت الارض ، وتعليقا لما ورد في المشاركة السابقة ومن باب توضيح ما ورد فيها والتعليق على بعض ما جاء فيها .



> على حسب المواصفة الخاصة بالمشروع يتم احتساب البلاطة ذات السمك الاكبر من 1.35 متر على انها Mass Concrete ويتم متابعة درجة الحرارة لها لمدة اسبوع بعد الصب حيث نقوم بتثبيت اسلاك فى منتصف البلاطة وقريبا من ال Bottom & Top وجعل اطراف هذه الاسلاك ظاهرة بعد الصب لتوصيلها بجهاز قياس الحرارة وذلك لمتابعة ال Heat of Hydration للاسمنتمنعا لحدوث تشققات فى البلاطة نتيجة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ولتجنب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة بعد الصب نستخدم خرسانة طازجة لا تزيد حرارتها عن 22 درجة والبلاطات العادية درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 30 درجة.​


بخصوص اعتبار سماكة الخرسانة 1.35م على انها mass concrete هذا يطابق المواصفات الامريكية ACI والتي تشترط


الا تزيد حرارة داخل الخرسانة بعد الصب عن 70 درجة مئوية (ترتفع حرارة الخرسانة بفعل تفاعل الاسمنت اثناء تصلبه تنبعث منه حرارةCement Hydration )
الا تزيد فرق درجة الحارة بين داخل الخرسانة والخارج (السطح العلوي ، السطح السفلي) عن 20 درجة مئوية (وهذا الفرق مهم جدا لمنع حصول تشققات في الخرسانة ).
ولتحقيق هذه الشرطين هناك عددة طرق ومنها ما ذكره المهندس محمد(صب الخرسانة بدرجة حرارة ة اقل من الحد الاعلى المسموح به 22 درجة مئوية (الحد الاعلى المسموح به 30 درجة مئوية حسب الكود الامريكي)استبدال جزء من كمية الاسمنت OPC or SRC (حسب النوع المستخدم ) بنوع اسمنت اخر يعطي حرارة اقل عند التفاعل مثل اسمنت Fly Ash مع المحافظة على قوة الخرسانة المطلوبة.
ويتم تركيب حساسات للحرارةSensors داخل الخرسانة على مستويات ثلاث (علوي وسط وسفلي)بحيث يمتد من هذه الحساسات اسلاك لخارج الخرسانة (الصبة) ليتم متابعة الحرارة واستخاذ الاجراءات المطلوبة (تغطية السطح او ازالة الغطاء مع التبريد ويعتمد ذلك على درجة حرارة الطقس ).
وتكون المتابعة للحرارة من خلال جهاز قياس الحرارة بشكل يدوي او بشكل الى باستخدام الكمبيوتر.
ونتوقف عن متابعة الحرارة داخل الخرسانة عندما تصل الحرارة داخل الخرسانة المتصلبة الى درجة حرارة الطقس (الجو) وهي تأخذ وقتا حسب درجة حرارة الخرسانة والطقس.






حديد تسليح الرافت وكذلك موقع Sensors (النقاط السواداء وهي على 3 مستويات على الماسورة البيضاء في وسط الرافت)










مخطط متابعة الحرارة داخل الخرسانة​


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يناير 2013)

الف شكر للمهندس القدير رزق حجاوى على متابعتة للموضوع واثرائه بهذه المعلومات الوفيرة

الخطوة التالية

بعد مرور عدة ايام على صب السقف نبدأ بالحفر أسقل منه بعد التأكد من المعمل من نتائج تكسير الاسطوانات Early Strength انها حققت الاجهاد المطلوب او الانتظار لظهرو نتائج التكسير بعد 7 أيام













​


----------



## m_sweedy (21 يناير 2013)

ثم نكمل بنفس الطريقة نصل للمنسوب - نكشف الجلب - اعمال النجارة - لحام studs - اعمال الحدادة - الصب


----------



## haytham baraka (21 يناير 2013)

[h=5]جزاكم الله خيرا[/h]


----------



## sniper xprince (22 يناير 2013)

مشكور بس ممكن ذكر الطريقة التي تم فيها تنفيذ النفق و شكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
مع كل مشاركة للمهندس محمد يزداد تألقا ونتابع معه كل كلمة وصورة .



> بعد مرور عدة ايام على صب السقف نبدأ بالحفر أسقل منه بعد التأكد من المعمل من نتائج تكسير الاسطوانات Early Strength انها حققت الاجهاد المطلوب او الانتظار لظهرو نتائج التكسير بعد 7 أيام.


نلاحظ ان تاريخ البدء بفك الشدة dismantling formwork (البدء بالحفر اسفل الشدة )قد اعتمد على نتائج قوة الكسر للعينات الاسطوانية (او المكعبية حسب المواصفات) التي يتم وضعها في ظروف الموقع اي ظروف البلاطة ولا يتم وضع هذه العينات بالماء .
ويتم السماح بفك الشدة للبلاطة عندما تصل قوة الكسر للعينات في ظروف الموقع عندما تصل الى 85% من القوة التصميمية .
(ما هي قوة الكسر للخرسانة او نسبة قوة الخرسانة من القوة التصميمية التي تم اعتمادها للمساح بالبدء بفك الشدة في هذا المشروع ؟؟)
ولا يتم الاعتماد على الجداول التي تحدد موعد الفك للشدة على مقدار المجاز span للبلاطة ودرجة الحرارة صيفا او شتاءا حيث تعطي العلاقة الموجودة بالكود مدة اطول بكثير من المدة التي يتم  اعتمادها حسب قوة الكسرلعينات الخرسانة في ظروف الموقع .
وقد تم شرح موضوع متى يتم فك الشدة للبلاطات في وقت سابق
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t238796.html


----------



## m_sweedy (24 يناير 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة المولد النبوى الشريف والف شكر لجميع المتابعين



sniper xprince قال:


> مشكور بس ممكن ذكر الطريقة التي تم فيها تنفيذ النفق و شكرا



ان شاء الله ساتطرق لها فى موضوع منفصل


----------



## m_sweedy (24 يناير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مع كل مشاركة للمهندس محمد يزداد تألقا ونتابع معه كل كلمة وصورة .
> 
> نلاحظ ان تاريخ البدء بفك الشدة dismantling formwork (البدء بالحفر اسفل الشدة )قد اعتمد على نتائج قوة الكسر للعينات الاسطوانية (او المكعبية حسب المواصفات) التي يتم وضعها في ظروف الموقع اي ظروف البلاطة ولا يتم وضع هذه العينات بالماء .
> ...



الاجهاد التصميمى للخلطة المستخدمة mpa 32 وال Early strength هى نسبة 85% من القوة التصميمية وايضا الاعتماد على مقدار بحر البلاطة span على حسب الكود

ويتم صب باقى البلاطات بنفس الطريقة السابقة حتى الوصول لمنسوب ال Raft يتم تظبيط وتشكيل الارض على شكل ال Raft ويتم صب خرسانة عادية ولا يتم عمل نجارة لان هذه اخر بلاطة وقبل البدء فى اعمال الحدادة نقوم بعمل طبقة من العزل للحماية من المياه ان وجدت 

وهذا ما ساتطرق اليه فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله Watertightness


----------



## fadla (24 يناير 2013)

*عمل منظم ومنسق ومرتب 
جزاااكم الله عنا كل خير وزادكم علماً وتوفيقاً
حقيقة الواحد يُمني نفسه بالعمل في مثل هذه المشاريع
لكن عندي نقطة غير واضحة :87:
يتم التنفيذ من أعلى إلى أسفل ( طيييييب )
كيف الحال بالنسبة للأعمدة ؟؟؟
تقبلو مروري :34:*


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 يناير 2013)

*الحقيقه أنا اغبط المهندس محمد السويدى على عمله فى مثل هذه المشاريع الخاصه والتى لن تتكرر كثيرا ونادرا ما يعمل بها كثير من المهندسيين وكما اشكره على نقل خطوات التنفيذ باقتدار وحب لزملائنا المهندسيين وكما اشكر المهندس القدير رزق على تعليقه ومداخلاته المهمه والتى اثرت الموضوع واجمل ما شاهدته هو استخدام ال stud الذى يتم استخدامه لنقل رد فعل البلاطات على DW كما بالصوره التاليه والذى يجب استخدامه أيضا فى الاعمده ال composite section للربط ونقل الاحمال بين الخرسانه والحدي التى يتم فيها استخدام قطاعات حديد steel لتقليل قطاعات هذه الاعمده 



تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## fadla (24 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *الحقيقه أنا اغبط المهندس محمد السويدى على عمله فى مثل هذه المشاريع الخاصه والتى لن تتكرر كثيرا ونادرا ما يعمل بها كثير من المهندسيين وكما اشكره على نقل خطوات التنفيذ باقتدار وحب لزملائنا المهندسيين وكما اشكر المهندس القدير رزق على تعليقه ومداخلاته المهمه والتى اثرت الموضوع واجمل ما شاهدته هو استخدام ال stud الذى يتم استخدامه لنقل رد فعل البلاطات على DW كما بالصوره التاليه والذى يجب استخدامه أيضا فى الاعمده ال composite section للربط ونقل الاحمال بين الخرسانه والحدي التى يتم فيها استخدام قطاعات حديد steel لتقليل قطاعات هذه الاعمده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم باش مهندس أسامة أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
لي إستفسار بسيط
كيف يتم تنفيذ الأعمده ( أي غرزها بهذا الشكل في التربة )
لك تحياتي*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
من مميزات مهندس التنفيذ او المشرف الناجح توثيق مراحل العمل بشكل دقيق لان ذلك يفيد من ناحيتين

توثيق الخبرة ونقلها للاخرين من خلال عمل الاوراق العلمية(وهذا قليل جدا في عالمنا العربي) او نشرة في الملتقيات الهندسية وبذلك تنشتر المعرفة الهندسية.
الرجوع لهذه الوثائق عند الحاجة اليها في المستقبل.
اما اكثر ما لفت انتباهي في هذه الصورة عدا عن طريقة نقل الحمل من البلاطة للعمود المعدني(وكنت اتوقع ان تكون من خلال عمل مساندsteel bracket من زوايا معدنية ملحومة على الاعمدة ويتم الصب عليها وليس من خلال استخدام studs ) هي طريقة التصميم لذا النوع من البلاطات flat slab في حالة


 وجود فتحات العمل في البلاطة 
في حالة غلق هذه الفتحات .





اما بخصوص ما ذكرة المهندس القدير اسامة باستخدام studs لتأمين التلاحم ونقل القوى بين الخرسانة والمقاطع المعدنية في الاعمدة المركبة composite column والبلاطات Concrete Deck slab فهو موضح بالصور التالية مع العلم بان نظام الاعمدة المركبة يشيع استخدام في الابنية العالية في الصين وايوان وجنوب شرق اسيا.



















واتمنى عند نهاية هذا الموضوع من المهندس القدير محمد السويدي ان يتبرع احد الاخوة ممن لدية المهارة في اخراج المواضيع بشكل منسق ان يتم عمل تجميع لكل المعلومات الواردة في هذا موضوع طريقة تنفيذ محطات المترو الانفاق :-


مرحلة الدراسة والحفر وكنت قد كتبت عنها سابقا.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501-58.html



مرحلة تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانية بجزأيها الاول والثاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t350447.html

وبعد الانتهاء من تجميعها يمكن ان يتم تديقيها من الناحية الانشائية واللغوية حتى تكون مرجعا للجميع.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (24 يناير 2013)

fadla قال:


> *السلام عليكم باش مهندس أسامة أرجو أن تكون في تمام الصحة والعافية
> لي إستفسار بسيط
> كيف يتم تنفيذ الأعمده ( أي غرزها بهذا الشكل في التربة )
> لك تحياتي*


السلام عليكم
عليك قراءة الجزء الاول للمهندس محمد السويدي وستجد ذلك مشروحا بالتفصيل
حصرى بالصور خطوات تنفيذ محطة مترو الانفاق | 01 - أعمال الاساسات Diaphragm Wall


----------



## fadla (24 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيراً يا باش مهندس رزق
حقيقةً أنتم الرواد*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
حسب تفاصيل حديد التسليح البلاطات في الكودات عندما تكون هناك فتحة في البلاطة يتم اضافة حديد تسليح قطري (اللون الاحمر) لمنع التشققات ، فهل تم اضافة هذا الحديد ام لانها فتحة مؤقته لم يتم اضافته ؟.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يناير 2013)

m_sweedy قال:


> الاجهاد التصميمى للخلطة المستخدمة mpa 32 وال Early strength هى نسبة 85% من القوة التصميمية وايضا الاعتماد على مقدار بحر البلاطة span على حسب الكود
> ويتم صب باقى البلاطات بنفس الطريقة السابقة حتى الوصول لمنسوب ال Raft يتم تظبيط وتشكيل الارض على شكل ال Raft ويتم صب خرسانة عادية ولا يتم عمل نجارة لان هذه اخر بلاطة وقبل البدء فى اعمال الحدادة نقوم بعمل طبقة من العزل للحماية من المياه ان وجدت
> وهذا ما ساتطرق اليه فى المشاركة القادمة ان شاء الله Watertightness





> بعد مرور عدة ايام على صب السقف نبدأ بالحفر أسقل منه بعد التأكد من المعمل من نتائج تكسير الاسطوانات Early Strength انها حققت الاجهاد المطلوب او الانتظار لظهرو نتائج التكسير بعد 7 أيام


السلام عليكم
اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وحتى تتضح بعض النقاط بشكل افضل اتمنى عليك التوضيح لما يلي :-
من خلال رد السابق الذي فهتمه ان كان يتم العمل اسفل البلاطة بعد الحصول على نتائج الكسر early Strength فاذا حققت 85% من القوة المطلوبة كان يبدأ العمل(هل هذه العينات كانت تحفظ في الماء ام كانت فوق البلاطة للتعرض الى نفس الظروف الجوية ).
لانه حسب الصور فان المجاز span للبلاطات كبير وبالتالي فاذا حسب مدة السماح بالعمل حسب المجاز فستكون على الاقل 15يوم (على اعتبار ان المجاز 7م والجو صيفي ).


----------



## m_sweedy (25 يناير 2013)

fadla قال:


> *عمل منظم ومنسق ومرتب
> جزاااكم الله عنا كل خير وزادكم علماً وتوفيقاً
> حقيقة الواحد يُمني نفسه بالعمل في مثل هذه المشاريع
> لكن عندي نقطة غير واضحة :87:
> ...



اهلا بك اخى الفاضل 

كما اجابك المهندس الفاضل رزق عليك بمتابعة الجزء الاول من الموضوع فهو يتحدث عن كيفية تنفيذ الاعمدة الحديدية وهذه الكمرات تقوم بعمل الاعمدة الخرسانية فى حمل السقف حتى يتم الانتهاء من صب جميع البلاطات ثم يبدا صب الاعمدة الخرسانية


----------



## m_sweedy (25 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *الحقيقه أنا اغبط المهندس محمد السويدى على عمله فى مثل هذه المشاريع الخاصه والتى لن تتكرر كثيرا ونادرا ما يعمل بها كثير من المهندسيين وكما اشكره على نقل خطوات التنفيذ باقتدار وحب لزملائنا المهندسيين وكما اشكر المهندس القدير رزق على تعليقه ومداخلاته المهمه والتى اثرت الموضوع واجمل ما شاهدته هو استخدام ال stud الذى يتم استخدامه لنقل رد فعل البلاطات على DW كما بالصوره التاليه والذى يجب استخدامه أيضا فى الاعمده ال composite section للربط ونقل الاحمال بين الخرسانه والحدي التى يتم فيها استخدام قطاعات حديد steel لتقليل قطاعات هذه الاعمده
> 
> تقبل تحياتى
> *



الف شكر للمرور والمتابعة م/اسامة وسعيد جدا ان الموضوع نال اعجابك


----------



## m_sweedy (25 يناير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> واتمنى عند نهاية هذا الموضوع من المهندس القدير محمد السويدي ان يتبرع احد الاخوة ممن لدية المهارة في اخراج المواضيع بشكل منسق ان يتم عمل تجميع لكل المعلومات الواردة في هذا موضوع طريقة تنفيذ محطات المترو الانفاق :-



فكرة رائعة م/رزق احييك عليها


----------



## m_sweedy (25 يناير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> حسب تفاصيل حديد التسليح البلاطات في الكودات عندما تكون هناك فتحة في البلاطة يتم اضافة حديد تسليح قطري (اللون الاحمر) لمنع التشققات ، فهل تم اضافة هذا الحديد ام لانها فتحة مؤقته لم يتم اضافته ؟.



بالفعل م/رزق يوجد تسليح قطر عن ال 4 زوايا لكل فتحة مؤقتة لمقاومة الشروخ فى هذا المكان


----------



## m_sweedy (25 يناير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لك متابعتك للموضوع وحتى تتضح بعض النقاط بشكل افضل اتمنى عليك التوضيح لما يلي :-
> من خلال رد السابق الذي فهتمه ان كان يتم العمل اسفل البلاطة بعد الحصول على نتائج الكسر early Strength فاذا حققت 85% من القوة المطلوبة كان يبدأ العمل(هل هذه العينات كانت تحفظ في الماء ام كانت فوق البلاطة للتعرض الى نفس الظروف الجوية ).
> لانه حسب الصور فان المجاز span للبلاطات كبير وبالتالي فاذا حسب مدة السماح بالعمل حسب المجاز فستكون على الاقل 15يوم (على اعتبار ان المجاز 7م والجو صيفي ).



العينات تظل فى مكانها لمدة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة وبعد ذلك يتم فكها ونقلها الى المعمل ووضعها فى احواض المياه حتى يحين موعد التكسير والنتيجة المطلوبة تتحقق فى غضون 4-5 ايام 

اما بالنسبة للمدة طبقا للمجاز فيتم تطبيقها على الفتحات بعد اغلاقها


----------



## رزق حجاوي (25 يناير 2013)

m_sweedy قال:


> العينات تظل فى مكانها لمدة لا تقل عن 24 ساعة وبعد ذلك يتم فكها ونقلها الى المعمل ووضعها فى احواض المياه حتى يحين موعد التكسير والنتيجة المطلوبة تتحقق فى غضون 4-5 ايام
> اما بالنسبة للمدة طبقا للمجاز فيتم تطبيقها على الفتحات بعد اغلاقها


السلام عليكم
انا لا اتكلم في سؤالي عن فك الشدة بعد اغلاق فتحات العمل (الموقتة) وانما اتكلم عن البلاطة الاساسية والتي تم عمل الشدة لها فوق التربة مباشرة كما اوضحت ؟
متى كان يتم البدء بالحفر اسفل البلاطة التي تم صبها فوق التربة.؟؟؟.
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (25 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## m_sweedy (26 يناير 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا لا اتكلم في سؤالي عن فك الشدة بعد اغلاق فتحات العمل (الموقتة) وانما اتكلم عن البلاطة الاساسية والتي تم عمل الشدة لها فوق التربة مباشرة كما اوضحت ؟
> متى كان يتم البدء بالحفر اسفل البلاطة التي تم صبها فوق التربة.؟؟؟.
> مع الشكر مقدما



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

م/رزق اشكر لك حسن المتابعة

فك الشدات لاى بلاطة سواء شدة على التربة للبلاطات الرئيسية او شدة معلقة للفتحات المؤقتة تعتمد فى الاساس على نتيجة المعمل ل Early Strength

وموخرا تم اضافة معادلة الكود فى حساب المدة الزمنية معتمدا على مجاز البلاطة لزيادة الامان وغالبا هى ما نعتمد عليها ولكن تم تطبيق هذا الشرط بعد الانتهاء من البلاطات الرئيسية لذلك تم تطبيقه على الفتحات المؤقتة

وعلى ذكر الشدة المعلقة سأحاول العثور على صور لها ورفعها


----------



## احمدموسى (27 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Engmarso (21 أغسطس 2013)

الله يعطيك ألف عآفيه ويجزيك الخير ع مجهودك وافادتك
​


----------



## h_mohie80 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً , ونفعكم ونفع بكم


----------



## Mohamed laith (14 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------

